# Übertakten, aber wie?



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Halloa,

ich wollte gerne meinen CPU ein bisschen höhertakten, weil ich zum Teil bei Photoshop bei den großen Bildern doch starke Probleme bekomme wenn noch was anderes läuft. Nun wüsste ich gerne wie ich den CPU übertakten kann, und wie hoch. Habe einen E8400 der bei voller Auslastung knapp 40-45°C warm wird. Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe =)

MfG

Shefanix


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Also mein E8400 läuft auf 3,6Ghz. Ich hatte ihn schonmal auf 3,9Ghz aber da ist er mir abgeschmiert. Zum übertakten benutze ich das Programm EPU-6 Engine. Das war aber bei meinem Mainboard dabei.


Da bleibt dann noch die Option für das Übertakten im Bios (was dir viele Leute empfehlen werden) oder irgendein Programm, wo du im direkten Betrieb übertakten kannst. 


Zum Bios übertakten:  (ins Bios gelangst du, wenn du während des Startvorgangs die "Entf" Taste drückst)


Im Moment steht dein FSB auf 333Mhz und der Multiplikator auf x9.  (333x9=2997Mhz)

Du kannst mit dem FSB langsam hoch gehn (so in 5Mhz schritten), dan fährst du den PC hoch und schaust ob alles Stabil läuft. Lässt ein benchmark Programm laufen wie z.B. Prime95 und wenn alles OK ist, dann neu starten und höher stellen. Natürlich kannst du auch in größeren schritten hochgehn, aber das ist dir überlassen wie weit du dich traust. 

Du musst blos drauf achten, das du deinen Arbeitsspeicher nicht überlastest. Denn der hängt auch irgendwie mit dem FSB zusammen. Du kannst aber die Mhz des Arbeitsspeichers irgendwie feststellen das sie nicht mit hochgehn.

Also wie gesagt, mein CPU läuft auf 3,6Ghz (FSB 400Mhz normalerweise), und das ziemlich stabil. (bei last ca. 50-53C)





Was ich noch sagen will ist, das ich selber nicht der experte im übertakten binn. Ich weis auch nur ein wenig davon, da in diesem Forum viele Leute sind die mir das beigebracht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und es gibt auch spzielle foren, die nur ums übertakten gehn.

_*Wenn du übertaktest, und es geht was kapput, dann kann ich nichts dafür, d.h. auf eigene gefahr ^^ *_

MfG Franky


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Okay, werde das gleich mal testen. Oder ich guck mal ob son Programm auch bei mir bei ist.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja, hätt ich fast vergessen. IMMER die temperaturen im blick behalten. Lad dir SpeedFan runter, und schau drauf, das dein prozessor NICHT über 70C geht...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Temparatur beobachte ich die ganze Zeit mit Everest Ultimate. Denke mal das sollte auch gehen =)


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja klar


(schau ma deine PM´s an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> _*Wenn du übertaktest, und es geht was kapput, dann kann ich nichts dafür, d.h. auf eigene gefahr ^^ *_



Nur bedingt, es gibt gesetzliche Grenzen für Übertaktung und dann noch Preozessoren ohne feste Multiplikatoren, bei denen ist jeder Schaden durch Übertaktung reklamierbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Der E8400 Multiplikator kann nicht hochgeschraubt werdn. 

Und naja, ich schrieb das nur das ich später nicht die schuld hab ^^


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

Übertakte lieber über das BIOS.
Extreme Teweaking oder wie das heißt z.b. bei Asusboards.
Dann musst du die FSBerst freischalten, FFSB von Auto auf Manuell
Dann erscheint untendrunter ein Feld wo deine Standarttakt steht diesen kannst du dann ändern.
Beim Q6700 z.B. 266 (beim Multiplikator 10)
Diesen dann immer um 5 erhöhen.
15 Min prime dann weiter hoch,
z.B.: Von 266 auf 271 15 min prime 95.
Die Temperatur sollte nie auf höher 70 Grad gehen.
Beim Boxedkühler, Standart wirds aber schwierig,
Z.B. kann ich mit dem Boxed gar nicht übertakten, da die CPU im Leerlauf schon auf 45 Grad ist bei 266 in Prime bei 65 Grad.
Also lohnt es isch nicht 2,71 war scharf an der Grenze, aber ich ließ es dann.
Kaufe mir erst einen neuen Kühler dann werde ich auf 2,9 (290 FS oder wenn möglich auf 300 erhöhen.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

4x 3Ghz währe natürlich ne nette sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PM mich dan ma, wenns geklapt hat. Den ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir irgendwann nen quadcore hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> 4x 3Ghz währe natürlich ne nette sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lt. Guides mit dem Q6600 haben einige den auf 3,5 GHZ getaktet, mit gutem Kühler.
Mit Wasserkühlung sogar 3,8 GHZ.
Aber mir würden 3,0 erstmals reichen.
Selbst 2,66 Standarttakt reicht eigentlich aktuell aus für WoW.
Für GTA V wären 4x 3 evtl. sehr gut oder für bessere 3DMarkwertung.

Für Übertaktung sollte man aber keinen Boxedkühler verwenden!
Und die Temperatur sollte nie höher als 70 Grad übersteigen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab den hier drinn:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...93&agid=669

Der sollte doch eigentlich ausreichen oder?  Was mein ihr?

Hier ist noch ein bild von dem (in meinem PC):

http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff334/T...iges/MeinPc.jpg


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem sollten 3,5- 3,8 möglich sein.
Solang die Temp die 70 nicht übersteigt kannst du hoch geben bis zu dem Punkt wo er bei 70 ist.
Ich würde wegen Sommer aber einen Puffer von 10 Grad empfehlen.
Oder meint ihr das ist nicht nötig und übertrieben?
Meine CPU ist mit Standartkühler obwohl ich mit dem nicht zufrieden bin da dieser sporadisch ein schleifendes Geräusch macht was weder reproduzierbar ist noch dauerhaft ist sondern sporadisch, aber mir ist das nicht Geheuer, also fliegt das Teil lieber wieder raus nach Neujahr.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

So habs jetzt versucht, bis 370Mhz geht er, dadrüber bootet er nichtmal mehr^^. 
Denke mal der: Klick Kühler sollte reichen fürs übertakten auf 3,5 oder nicht? Aber so hoch will der ja nicht bei mir -.-


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

370 FSB ergibt: 
370 x 8 = x 2 bzw. x4 =2,96
370 x 10=3,7 GHZ x 4 beim Quad x 2 bei Duo.
Sollte für alles aktuelle eigentlich mehr als ausreichen!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Da ich mich in dem Bereich auch net 100% auskenne, wüsste ich gerne mal, was man macht wenn er nicht mehr bootet. Wie kann man dan wieder in den Bios um das zurückzustellen?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

370 x *9* x 2 = mein CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also 3,33Ghz x 2  =)

Edit: Bios zurücksetzen einfach die kleine Batterie auffem Mainboard 10 Sekunden rausnehmne, resettet dann das Bios.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja simpler als ich gedacht hatte ^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Jo simpel schon, ich hab dadurch das ich das 2mal machen musste jetzt stark blutige Finger, weil das Teil bei mir genau unterm Lüfter von meine Graka saß. Hatte keine Lust die auszubauen also unten drunter hergefummelt, tat ziemlich weh bei den scharfen Kanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 370 x *9* x 2 = mein CPU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit der Batterie wäre Plan B. Im Normalfall reicht es auch einfach im Bios auf "load default settings" zu gehen. Dann hast du auch alles resettet.
Und 3,33 Ghz sind für die CPU ja garnichts.

Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard? Welche Spannungen fährst du? CPU und Northbridge wären interessant. Hast du die überhaupt gefixt oder einfach mal den FSB hochgejagt? Hast du den Ram auch mit übertaktet oder über den Teiler angepasst?

Edit: Außerdem auch immer beim übertakten daran denken, den PCI-Express Takt zu fixieren, sonst fliegt dir vielleicht die Graka um die Ohren


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Das mit der Batterie wäre Plan B. Im Normalfall reicht es auch einfach im Bios auf "load default settings" zu gehen. Dann hast du auch alles resettet.


Sofern der Rechner überhaupt noch startet ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Okay, ich sags mal so, es kam nichtmal mehr ein Bild also ich konnte nicht ins Bios. Darum musste ich das so machen.

Mainboard: ECS P43T-A2 
Wo seh ich die Spannungen? Ich hab nur FSB hochgedreht, das das andere auch muss wusste ich nicht.

Edit: Hier die Spannungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wo seh ich die Spannungen?


Im Bios gibt es meist einen Eintrag der sich Hardware-Monitor nennt.


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, ich sags mal so, es kam nichtmal mehr ein Bild also ich konnte nicht ins Bios. Darum musste ich das so machen.
> 
> Mainboard: ECS P43T-A2
> Wo seh ich die Spannungen? Ich hab nur FSB hochgedreht, das das andere auch muss wusste ich nicht.


Die Spannung sollte aber nicht höher als 1,6 V gedreht werden.
Voltage heißt das meist und sollte auch im selbigen Menü sein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Achso das, bei mir war das Standart auf 1,9 V.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sofern der Rechner überhaupt noch startet ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, deswegen auch Plan B



Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, ich sags mal so, es kam nichtmal mehr ein Bild also ich konnte nicht ins Bios. Darum musste ich das so machen.
> 
> Mainboard: ECS P43T-A2
> Wo seh ich die Spannungen? Ich hab nur FSB hochgedreht, das das andere auch muss wusste ich nicht.
> ...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Okay, das mit dem neuen Rechner kaufen wär wirklich blöd, der hier ist erst 3Tage alt =)

Wo kann ich mich denn genau darüber informieren wie ich das am besten mache? Oder wer kann man helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2008)

dann benutz ich den thread hier auch mal.
ich hatte vor mir in den nächsten tagen den noctua nh u12p einzubauen und dann n bissl zu übertakten.
mein system: http://www.sysprofile.de/id87594

nun meine frage: was muss ich tun? worauf muss ich achten?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Ihr mit euren sys-Profilen... bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich die Datei hochlade sind die Felder trotzdem leer :-/


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso das, bei mir war das Standart auf 1,9 V.



Dann wäre deine CPU schon lange tod. 1,45 V sind das äußerste der Gefühle. Mehr würde ich der CPU nicht zumuten. Für den Anfang würde ich die Spannung mal auf 1,25 fixieren und dann mal schauen, wie weit du damit kommst. 

Fixiere außerdem den PCI-Express Takt auf 100 Mhz. Und dann erkundige dich dann mal nach der Standardspannung für die Northbridge bei deinem Mainboard. Die wird auch fixiert. Bei Everest kann man das irgendwo unter Mainboard und Northbridge ablesen.

Und sag mir mal, welche Spannungen im Bios noch eingestellt werden können. Das ist ja von Board zu Board verschieden.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Okay ich schaue gleich mal nach was ich noch so einstellen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Deine Spannung steht doch groß und breit in dem Screen von Everest. Der läuft gerade auf 1,01 V. Kein Wunder, daß da nichts geht. Hol dir auch mal CPU-Z, damit du Vergleichswerte hast. Und dann postest du mir mal bitte den Eintrag unter Memory.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

> Deine Spannung steht doch groß und breit in dem Screen von Everest.



Stimmt ja... und ich hab grad im Bios geguckt. 

Hier das von CPU-z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Sry, an die Spannungen hab ich oben gar nicht gedacht =/  <------ nooooooooooooooooob ^^ 


Meiner steht auf 1,2V wenn er übertaktet is.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

> Sry, an die Spannungen hab ich oben gar nicht gedacht =/ <------ nooooooooooooooooob ^^



Da hast du allerdings völlig Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne eigentlich bin ich hier der "Noob". Übertakten wollen aber keine Ahnung haben. Mal so als Frage: Wie leistungsstark ist mein Kühler denn ungefähr? Habe den ja vorhin schon gepostet.

So hab mal 2 Bilder mit Daten zum Motherboard und zu Northbridge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Kühler ist nichts besonderes. Standard! Und dein Ram ist genau das, was ich vermutet habe, nämlich massiv übertaktet. Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß du den Ram mitübertaktest, wenn du den FSB anhebst. Deiner läuft gerade gute 40 Mhz außerhalb seiner normalen Spezifikation. Das heißt, du musst ihn nun über den Teiler anpassen, so das er wieder als PC800 läuft, sprich mit 400 Mhz. Wenn du die CPU dann mal stabil auf Wunschtakt am laufen hast, dann kannst du den Ram übertakten. Allerdings müssen auch hier dann die Spannungen fixiert werden. 

http://www.pro-clockers.com/reviews/?id=59

Das hier ist doch dein Board, oder? Allzuviel kannst du da nicht erwarten, daß sag ich dir gleich. Das Mainboard spielt beim takten von Intel eine wesentliche Rolle, da hier der FSB die CPU mit Northbridge verbindet. Um genau zu sein, wird die Northbridge mit dem 4fachen FSB angesprochen, da Intel hier Multiplexing verwendet. Sprich, es werden pro Takt verschiedene Zyklen des Signals zur Datenübertragung verwendet. Auf den Bildern sehe ich auch nur die Möglichkeit, die CPU-Spannung und den Ram einzustellen. Ist denn eine Möglichkeit vorhanden, die Spannung der Northbridge zu fixieren. Und auf wieviel läuft die gerade?

Schau mal Everest unter Motherboard und dann Chipsatz.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja das ist das Mainboard. Wie pass ich meinen RAM den wieder an seine 400Mhz an? Nicht das der dadurch noch kaputt geht.

Chipsatz ist im alten Post das 2. Bild.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder sind sehr schlecht, sehe es nicht richtig. Aber ich meine es unter Advanced Chipset Settings gesehen zu haben. Da steht Dimm-Frequency. Da solltest du 400 Mhz einstellen können. Evtl. ist da auch PC800 anwählbar. Dann das nehmen, da PC800 400 Mhz entspricht, im Falle von DDR2-Ram. 

Und ansonsten würde ich es mal so weiter versuchen, wie ich es gesagt habe. 

CPU-Spannung mal auf 1,25 fixieren
PCI-Express Takt auf 100 Mhz fixieren

Dann FSB schrittweise um 10er Schritte erhöhen. Wenn er instabil wird, CPU-Spannung um den kleinsten Schritt erhöhen. Maximal 1,45 Volt. Persönlich würde ich nichtmal bis 1,4 gehen. Bereits mit 1,35 Volt sollten gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen sein, bei der CPU. Aber ich denke, daß bei dir eher die Northbridge zeitig dicht macht, bei dem Mainboard. 

Die Spannung der Northbridge ist laut Everest aktuell bei 1,1 V und das sieht für einen P43-Chipsatz normal aus. Solltest du im Bios die Möglichkeit finden, diese Spannung zu fixieren, dann mach das. Stelle statt auto dann manuell 1,1 V ein. Aber so wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, bietet dein Mainboard nicht einmal die Möglichkeit hier einzugreifen. 

Und beobachte bei der CPU-Spannung auch immer den V-Core Drop. Die Spannung unterliegt nämlich gewissen Schwankungen, die nicht immer gleich ausfallen. Manchmal sind sie extrem niedrig, aber sie können auch sehr stark ausfallen. Das kann bei ohnehin schon grenzwertiger Spannung gefährlich werden. Also auch hier mal den V-Core Drop analysieren. 

Und immer schön dazwischen Prime95 laufen lassen. Immer mal so 15-30 mins und wenn du dann deinen finalen Takt erreicht hast, dann auch mal 5-6 Stunden testen, ob das Ding stabil ist.

Temps würde ich höchstens bis 65° akzeptieren, bei der CPU. Und als finalen Takt würde ich mal die 3,4 Ghz schätzen, die mit dem Mainboard primestable machbar sind. Mehr wird dir die Northbridge nicht mitmachen. 

Kontrolliere auch immer die Spannung der Nothbridge. Manchmal werden die Werte verfälscht, wenn man sich am Takt spielt. Deswegen macht es eben auch Sinn, diverse Einstellungen zu fixieren.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Also die Bilder von ihm sind klar und deutlich. Ich weis ja nicht ob du´s schon weist, aber wenn du auf die Balken über den Bildern klickst werden sie auf Orginalgröße gezoomt.    ^.^ 

Ich währe dafür, das ihr mal einen kleinen Guide macht, denn ihr kennt euch da eucht gut aus. Und wie ich in der Sufu seh, sind da auch schon ein paar threads da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Könntet ihr mir vieleicht auch weiter helfen? Denn ich weis nicht wirklich wie ich den Takt meines Arbeitsspeichers festlegen soll... Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will ihn so auf 3,6Ghz-3,8Ghz übertakten. Was genau sollte ich einstellen? Das mit dem FSB ist mir klar... Aber mit den Spannungen nicht so... 

Hardware seht ihr wie immer in der Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Also die Bilder von ihm sind klar und deutlich. Ich weis ja nicht ob du´s schon weist, aber wenn du auf die Balken über den Bildern klickst werden sie auf Orginalgröße gezoomt.    ^.^
> 
> Ich währe dafür, das ihr mal einen kleinen Guide macht, denn ihr kennt euch da eucht gut aus. Und wie ich in der Sufu seh, sind da auch schon ein paar threads da
> 
> ...



Ich habe von den Bildern seines Bios geredet, welche ich mir in einem Bericht im Internet angesehen habe. Und die sind nicht deutlich und man konnte sie auch nicht vergrößern

Edit: Das mit dem Ram scheinst du ja inzwischen gefunden zu haben. Wenn du PC6400 hast, dann musst du eben hier schauen, daß dein Ram unter oder bei 400 Mhz bleibt. Erst wenn du den finalen CPU-Takt hast, dann würde ich dann Ram anpassen.

Bezüglich Spannungen schau ich später mal, ob ich Bilder deines Bios im Netz finde, oder du postest hier erstmal das Bild, welches zeigt, welche Spannungen eingestellt werden können. 

Ich schau dann später nochmal rein, muss erstmal weg.

Edit vom Edit: Bedenke, dass bei deinem Mainboard 400 Mhz der Einstellung 800 Mhz entspricht, da es sich ja um DDR2 Ram handelt. Pro Takt werden die steigende und fallende Flanke des Signals zur Übertragung genutzt. Deswegen wird DDR2 hier mit dem doppelten Takt angegeben.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Also habe jetzt wegen dem RAM geschaut im Bios, da kann ich nur "Auto" 667Mhz (glaub ich) und 800Mhz einstellen. Spannung vom CPU ist auf 1,25V


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dann stelle es auf PC800. Wenn du Auto nimmst, dann gleicht er den Ramtakt an den FSB an. Das haben wir ja mittels CPU-Z ermittelt. Stell auf 800 und überprüfe dann auch nochmal mit CPU-Z den Takt des Rams, nachdem du den FSB erhöht hast.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Also, den Arbeitsspeicherh ab ich:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=599

Und hier noch ein bild vom bios mit den spannugen. Max kann ich 1,7 Einstellen. Wenn irgendein jumper versetzt wird sogar 2,1. Hab leider vergessen mit der tastatur runter auf CPU voltage zu gehn ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





//Edit   Ich hab mal nen report von Everest Ultimate Edition hochgeladen, da sollte alles drinnstehn.  

http://files.filefront.com/Reportrar/;1278...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2008)

Habs grad mit dem 800 versucht. PC hochgefahren, Prime95 gestartet und sofort PC abgeschmiert. Hab jetzt erstmal wieder auf den üblichen 3Ghz, also Standart-Takt... glaube mein Motherboard macht da nicht so mit beim übertakten.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

@Tonnic

Auch wenn ich dein Bios nicht kenne, so bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß das letzte Bild nicht dem Menu entspricht, wo man die Spannungen einstellen kann. Das ist der Hardware-Monitor und dieser, wie der Name ja schon sagt, dient zur Überwachung diverser Werte. 

Deine Spannungen verstellst du wo anders und nicht hier.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Lad dir bitte mal den report runter wo ich hochgeladen habe, da müsste alles drinnen stehn.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Habs grad mit dem 800 versucht. PC hochgefahren, Prime95 gestartet und sofort PC abgeschmiert. Hab jetzt erstmal wieder auf den üblichen 3Ghz, also Standart-Takt... glaube mein Motherboard macht da nicht so mit beim übertakten.



Link mir mal den Arbeitsspeicher, welchen du verbaut hast. Fixiere am besten auch mal die Spannung des Arbeitsspeichers. Und ja, dein Mainboard ist zum übertakten mehr als suboptimal. Es ist ja auch so ziemlich das billigste P43, was man derzeit bekommen kann, da kann man nicht viel erwarten. Allein die mageren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios deuten schon darauf hin, daß hier mit OC nicht viel los ist.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja, da steht alles drin, aber dein Bios kenne ich trotzdem nicht

Das hier ist der richtige Teil deines Bios. Dort stellst du die Spannungen ein.

Edit: So...

Ich würde für's erste mal folgende Spannungen einstellen:

CPU-Voltage: 1,25
PLL: auf 1,5 fixieren
FSB-Termination: auf 1,1 fixieren
NB-Voltage: auf 1,1 fixieren (Nachtrag: sehe an deinen Bildern gerade, das 1,1 Standard ist. Dann nimm die 1,1 und erhöhe hier mal nach Bedarf bis 1,2)
behalte die Temps im Auge

SB-Voltage: auto
Ram-Voltage: 2,2 V (die kannst du später immer noch nach unten angleichen)

und mit dieser Ausgangsstellung würde ich nun anfangen, den FSB um 10er Schritte zu erhöhen. Als erstes würde ich nur mal mit CPU-Voltage experimentieren und mit der NB-Voltage. Bei der NB aber nur ganz sachte, mit den jeweils kleinsten Schritten. Und erst, wenn du siehst, daß du mit der CPU-Voltage nicht mehr weiter kommst. Mit der NB auf jedenfall unter 1,3 bleiben, da das Asus einen ziemlich miesen NB-Kühler hat. Persönlich würde ich hier sogar nicht über die 1,25 gehen. 

Die anderen Werte würde ich erstmal auf default fixiert lassen.

Du kannst im übrigen auch mal den FSB-Strap zur Northbridge manuell setzen. Da sollte 266, 333 und 400 auswählbar sein. Die Einstellung wird auch dein Teilerverhältnis zwischen FSB und RAM ändern. Wenn du 333 eingestellt hast, sollte bei der Ram-Frequency andere Werte herauskommen, als mit 400.

Zuerst würde ich auf 333 fixieren und schauen, was da geht. Dann man auf 400. 

So, nun muss ich aber weg. Feintuning mit der PLL und der FSB-Termination würd ich dann später betreiben. Ich meld mich dann wieder.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich die Spannungen nicht einfach auf [Auto] lassen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch eine Frage zur NorthBridge. Wie viel Mhz stelle ich da ein? 

Hier hab ich mal von auto auf manuell umgestellt und das standart zeug eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sind die einstellmöglichkeiten der NB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorrry wegen den vielen bildern, sind aber ziemlich klein gemacht.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Nein, gewisse Sachen lässt man nicht mehr auf Auto, wenn man übertaktet. Du wirst kaum einen ernsthaften OC'ler finden, der beim übertakten die Einstellungen auf Auto lässt. Und das hat auch seinen Grund, da hier bei Anhebung des Taktes oft sehr suboptimale Werte herauskommen. Für einen stabilen Betrieb ist es einfach elementar, gewisse Werte zu fixieren. 

Auf Auto kannst du bei minimaler Übertaktung lassen.

Aber ich hab dir ja im Thread oben nun die Basis gegeben, von der du dich hocharbeiten sollst. Nun bin ich aber wirklich weg


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Dezember 2008)

Also soll ich alles genau so einstellen, wie auf deinem Screenshot?


*Und was ist nun mit der NB??????????????????????*


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, so würde ich anfangen:

CPU-Voltage: 1,25
PLL: auf 1,5 fixieren
FSB-Termination: auf 1,1 fixieren
NB-Voltage: auf 1,1 fixieren 
Ram-Voltage: 2,2

Danach fängst du an, den FSB zu erhöhen. Wenn du nicht mehr weiter kommst, dann CPU-Voltage erhöhen. Als max. würde ich hier erstmal so die 1,375 anpeilen. Man kann natürlich noch darüber gehen, aber 1,45 wäre dann für mich persönlich das äußerste der Gefühle.

Analog dazu kannst du auch mit der NB-Voltage spielen. Hier würde ich erstmal nicht höher, als max. 1,25 gehen.

Wichtig: Immer nur in kleinsten Schritten nach oben.

Und damit arbeitest du jetzt mal. Später kann man noch versuchen, über PLL und FSB-Termination etwas herauszukitzeln. Und immer schon an den Ram denken. Der läuft entweder erstmal genau nach Spezifikation, oder darunter. Denn uns interessiert erstmal die CPU.

Was auch immer sehr hilfreich ist, den Multiplikator nach unten zu stellen und erstmal den maximalen FSB auszuloten, ohne das die CPU übertaktet wird.
So hat man gleich einen Richtwert, wo in etwa die FSB-Wall greift.


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

Bei Asus kann man das im BIOS bei:
[Extreme Tweaker] machen.
Dort muss man als erstes den Eintrag: Al Overclock Tuner auf [Manual]
Dann erscheint erst das Feld [FSB Frequency] Dort kann man dann die FSB einstellen, Standartmäßig ist es die GHZ durch 8 oder /10 je nach Multi.
Diesen dann im 5er-Schritten joch gehen, Prime 15 min laufen lassen Temp mit COretemp überprüfen, ist sie nicht höher als 70 grad, weiter übersteigt sie 70 um 5 wieder runter.
So habe ichs versucht, aber ich habe es schnell gelassen, weil der Boxedkühler dafür einfach schrott ist.
Im Leerlauf ist der schon bei 45-50 Grad.
Bei Prime bei 60 Grad.
Bei 2,8 ging der auf 75-80 hoch, ich ließ es dann und stellte wieder auf 266 runter.
Warte auf einen neuen Kühler 01/09 dann.
MFG,Wagga


----------

